
Zoom revenue more than quadrupled from last year - mmm_grayons
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/31/zoom-zm-earnings-q2-2021.html
======
whereistimbo
Zoom is an household name and by far the easiest to set up despite all the
controversies.

